# New blog entry



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.upnorthjournal.com/wordpress/mikeadams/category/matt-goodlifes-blog/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bravo Bravo Matt !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom, your a top man.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah man! I would have a good time just sitting up there smoking rabbits! I like eating rabbit more than chicken!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you ever get over you can shoot all the bunnies you want!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

We will def make it happen one day!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good! Let me know buddy!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Well written Matt. I'm enjoying following your adventures. Hunting in different parts of the world always intrigue me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice story Matt, are you still doing phone ins(skype) as well


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you ebbs.

Yes but Mike and I haven't for a few weeks Don. But! I don't know if any of you listen to the http://www.theamericanoutdoorsman.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=178&Itemid=138 as they want to talk to me too! You can find them on facebook as well. Top show, top people!


----------

